# Sexing Foals



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi 

Can you sex foals after they are born or with until they grow up and then see.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

*You probably will have to cuddle afterwards!! *

What do you mean by sexing? If you mean detremine what gender they are then yes you look under the tail and count the orifices or look between the legs and count the protruberances.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

My father in law would say give the "two finger test"
Two finger = Girl One finger= boy
ROFL


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have heard that too but I didn't dare post it.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I didnt see it as being too bad. If it is they can delete it. Made me laugh though.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

ROFL, oooook then


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Foals don't grow into a boy or a girl after they are born if that is what you mean... They are born a boy and stay a boy until they die. Same as a girl. Just like a person....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha you can definitely tell! i was hoping for a little girl and then i checked between the legs. my heart sank untill i petted him for the first time and i am totally in love my little boy! trust me lol you can definitely tell. the boys are definitly lacking the vulva and the girls are lacking a little something under neath


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you have them confused with chickens. Its hard to tell what a chick is until its older. With most mammals its pretty obvious what sex they are at birth. 
IF you asking about choosing the sex pre-insemination via AI, DNA and all the science stuff, I don't think so. not yet


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> IF you asking about choosing the sex pre-insemination via AI, DNA and all the science stuff, I don't think so. not yet


You can control it to some degree but it is not 100%. Depending on when you AI the mare vs. when the semen was collected and when the mare ovulates. I have had some success with it in the past but again not something I would guarantee.


----------



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses (Mar 2, 2010)

i was wondering what gender they are.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Some mammals it is hard to tell at birth, like rabbits. Even with cats or rats it is hard for an untrained person to tell gender at birth. So the OPs question makes sense.

Horses are more like puppies as far as that goes. It is easy to tell as soon as they are born.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Some mammals it is hard to tell at birth, like rabbits. Even with cats or rats it is hard for an untrained person to tell gender at birth. So the OPs question makes sense.
> 
> Horses are more like puppies as far as that goes. It is easy to tell as soon as they are born.


I've never raised rats or rabbits :lol: Kittens I can tell pretty well but your right its more difficult. Horses of course are very easy to determine gender.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

TheGirlWhoLikesHorses said:


> i was wondering what gender they are.


 They are either male or female, colts or fillies


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you wondering why we have 3 different 'genders' for horses: mares, stallions, and geldings?
If that is what you are wondering , a gelding is just a stallion that has been fixed, so he can't have babies.
A stallion is a male horse that can have babies.
A mare is a female horse.
Mares can also be fixed but that is very rare, and I don t think they have a name other than mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll add to your definition 
Filly- female horse until they reach the age of 4 or give birth.
Colt-male horse under the age of 4


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I did hear somewhere that they can now separate semen into groups of either X or Y chromosomes and therefore guarantee sex of the foal. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I think you have them confused with chickens. Its hard to tell what a chick is until its older. With most mammals its pretty obvious what sex they are at birth.
> IF you asking about choosing the sex pre-insemination via AI, DNA and all the science stuff, I don't think so. not yet


unless its 2 in the am, your running on a full days work and no sleep, and dont double check, then you think you have a chocolate filly untill you catch it peeing, and you know its NOT a filly LOL 

Nate


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

grayshell38 said:


> I did hear somewhere that they can now separate semen into groups of either X or Y chromosomes and therefore guarantee sex of the foal. Just thought I'd share that.



for humans, but not yet guaranteed for horses!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> *You probably will have to cuddle afterwards!! *


hahahahaha a little gross but nevertheless funny


----------

